# A Ghost Love Story



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Last Night after I wrote this I sent it to a few Friends : this is their comments:via email

Oh Blinky,I loved it because there is so much love there but my eyes are all teared up because of your tragedy.I am so sorry.

Last night in chat you mentioned you were going through some health issues. I did not get to comment because my ADD was all over the place with the different conversations.I have a hard time keeping up.I only caught the part where you said you are all bruised from the I.V.'s. I hope you get some relief soon. I will keep you in my prayers.

Thank you so much for sharing your tragedy, love, and hope in your ghost love story.

sincerely,
Bearoness


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

This was another comment sent by email:

***************
Hey Blinky,

Just wanted to let you know that I burst into tears this morning while reading your Blog entry. Such a sad story about your Joe.

I believe our loved ones watch us also. I know a few times I saw my Dad after he passed away I just never told anyone. I also had something happen to me after my Granmother died that made me know she has always been around.

We can never be the judge of things like this cause we don't know what happens after death or what our souls can do after we leave here. I worked with Veterans for 3 years so they have a very close place in my heart. I did counseling with them as a non-VA employee so they really opened up to me cause they never felt threatened.

Anyway I loved the way you wrote that so know you are in my thoughts today my friend.

Love - Muf


----------

